# glanz simulieren



## Real_Alex (24. November 2001)

Abend zusammen

Ich habe ein Interface aus gebürstetem Metall erstellt und es über die Beleuchtungseffekte mit plastisch verfeinert. Nun sieht das ganze aber noch etwas platt aus, und da dachte ich mir: da wäre doch ein metallischer Glanz angebracht. Wie bekomme ich sowas hin?

Danke schonmal.

Real_Alex


----------



## wo0zy (25. November 2001)

also ich mach das immer unter bild/einstellen/gradiationskurve!!

einfach ne die gerade in sinusform bringen, dann sollte es glänzen!!


----------



## Real_Alex (25. November 2001)

probier ich aus, danke!


----------

